
Tearing Apart the Wyze Outdoor Camera Base Station – Surprise, Its OpenWRT - miniman1337
https://illumo.com/tearing-apart-the-wyze-outdoor-cam-base-station/
======
christefano
“Well this is interesting, this little guy is running OpenWRT. I guessed all
of the normal user / password combos I could think of and didn’t get anywhere
– If anyone has any ideas on how to get into this shoot me a message /
comment!”

